# Elgin Twinn Bar



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm looking for any information/history on the Elgin Twinn Bar. Pictures, years of production, models and market price ranges. I'd like to buy one but need a little more background. Thanks


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 13, 2008)

Somebody has to own a Twinbar eh Pictures??? Thanks


----------



## Flat Tire (Jun 13, 2008)

I bought this Elgin at this years spring MLC meet.....I had a twin 20 a few years back and always regreted selling it.....they had twin 20 thru 60..the higher the number the more deluxe the bike was....but when I see ones like mine they're called 'twin bar 4 star'. I'm no expert on these I just like em! 

I was also told the chainguard on this one is correct and hard to find? It has a nice older repaint and I added the repop pedals.....I dont know if I'll repaint it or not........my neighbor said with the black and white paint it looks like a cop bike....    so I may add a siren........hahaha


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice bike Flat Tire. I've been doing some research and you're bike has some nice deluxe parts including the rack battery pod and twin delta lights with bracket. Again very nice, thanks for posting


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 13, 2008)

pm sent:eek:


----------



## supper15fiets (Jun 14, 2008)

me too


----------



## Chestnut Hollow (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi there,

    We have loads of Elgin Twinbar info. To the best of our knowledge, the chainguard on your bike is NOT correct. A proper Twinbar chainguard is fairly easy to locate though and that is the least of your worries. You have a very nice bike and it has some very valuable parts on it. With exception to the chainguard, pedals, and tires....most everything is proper. 
Most 4-Star Twinbars were equipped with Torrington #8 pedals and Allstate white/wall tires. Most also had rear drop-stand but a few were available with the side kick-stand. All together a Very Nice and Very valuable streamline bike. Please feel free to call us anytime day or night......810-798-3158

    Best, Jerry Peters   (Chestnut Hollow Classic Bikes)


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 20, 2008)

Here's my Twin 30. Aluminum fenders, chrome guard. Still need to do some finsihing touches and some accessories. Maybe a 2 speed Musselman "suicide" shifter.


----------



## fourstarbikes (Jun 20, 2008)

*i can hook you up with*

a guy in ohio who is selling one its missing the schrouds for about 400 and also mlc is selling the tear drop peds like above now


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 9, 2010)

I was just surfing through the old postings and noticed a Elgin 4 star deluxe thread and just wanted to put my three cents worth in. I purchaced this 4 star deluxe about two years ago it is completly original right down to the chain gaurd. So the guys from Memory Lane might not have it quite right on this one. I think the other chain guard is better looking this shows that the 4 star deluxe did come with the ugly chain guard.


----------



## Sean (Jun 16, 2011)

Does anyone know if the torrington Jeweled pedals would be correct on a twinn? 

Also, My forks are maroon and have pinstripes- did twinns ever have pinstriping?


----------



## Talewinds (Jun 16, 2011)

Sean said:


> ...My forks are maroon and have pinstripes- did twinns ever have pinstriping?




Yes, plenty of pinstripes. Although many seemingly original Twins appear to have no stripes, or minimal stripes, I've seen plenty of untouched examples with stripes, although mostly on the fenders, pods, rims, and rack.
Here's a photo, as OG as it gets, check out the stripes on the fork.


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 16, 2011)

rustyspoke66 said:


> So the guys from Memory Lane might not have it quite right on this one. I think the other chain guard is better looking this shows that the 4 star deluxe did come with the ugly chain guard.
> 
> I Think you meant the guys at Chestnut Hollow...  NOT MLC.


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 16, 2011)

Sean said:


> Does anyone know if the torrington Jeweled pedals would be correct on a twinn?
> 
> I second Jerry's (Chestnut Hollow) call, that Torrington #8's are the correct pedals...


----------



## z-bikes (Jun 16, 2011)

That sure looks like the bike I traded away along with 6 other twin bars for a restored Twinn 60. Any idea of it's history?


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 16, 2011)

Funny how a post that is 3 years old comes back to life. I love this place!


----------



## z-bikes (Jun 16, 2011)

I disagree about the chainguard being wrong. I had an original unrestored 4 Star Deluxe with that guard.


----------



## Sean (Jun 16, 2011)

My fork has similar stripes; a red one down the middle and white on either side


----------



## Talewinds (Jun 17, 2011)

Sean said:


> My fork has similar stripes; a red one down the middle and white on either side




I have seen that stripe pattern as well. I believe that's correct.


----------



## Sean (Jun 17, 2011)

Talewinds said:


> I have seen that stripe pattern as well. I believe that's correct.




Thanks. so where they anywhere else?

I have seen the ridge on the fenders and around the edges. Anywhere else?


----------



## Talewinds (Jun 17, 2011)

Over the top spine of that crank pod, and the spine of the battery pod behind the seat....


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 17, 2011)

Mark, I can't see you riding anything other than a Schwinn product........?


----------

